# Long term Renting



## chrisgarner (Dec 1, 2008)

Myself and partner planning to move to Cyprus later this year and would prefer to long term rent rather than buy a property.
We are seeking advice on the state of the rental market at present.
What is the market like currently for long term rental properties? i.e. plenty of properties available or not !!
As we would prefer not to ship a household of furniture what is the situation re furnished properties as opposed to unfurnished?
We would be looking for a villa or house (2bedrooms or more) preferably with a private pool, any suggestions as to an average rent charged for something along these lines?, area is not a prime consideration.
Any advice on this would be much appreciated especially from anyone involved professionally in the rental property market.
Thank you in anticipation
Chris Garner


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

chrisgarner said:


> Myself and partner planning to move to Cyprus later this year and would prefer to long term rent rather than buy a property.
> We are seeking advice on the state of the rental market at present.
> What is the market like currently for long term rental properties? i.e. plenty of properties available or not !!
> As we would prefer not to ship a household of furniture what is the situation re furnished properties as opposed to unfurnished?
> ...


Hi Chris,
If you want a private pool you will need to be looking at at least 700euros per month. Of course just how much depends on the location and the general state of the property. 
There is plenty of availalbility of furnished houses as more and more people are turning to renting their properties out because they cannot sell them.

Veronica


----------



## chrisgarner (Dec 1, 2008)

*thanks*



Veronica said:


> Hi Chris,
> If you want a private pool you will need to be looking at at least 700euros per month. Of course just how much depends on the location and the general state of the property.
> There is plenty of availalbility of furnished houses as more and more people are turning to renting their properties out because they cannot sell them.
> 
> Veronica


Hi Veronica,
Thank you for the speedy reply, we were thinking of a rental figure in the region of 700 - 900 euros per month so it sounds as though we should be ok, depending, as you say, on area and condition.
It's also comforting to hear there is no shortage of furnished houses to rent, this was something I was particularly concerned about.
Thank you again
Chris Garner


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

chrisgarner said:


> Myself and partner planning to move to Cyprus later this year and would prefer to long term rent rather than buy a property.
> We are seeking advice on the state of the rental market at present.
> What is the market like currently for long term rental properties? i.e. plenty of properties available or not !!
> As we would prefer not to ship a household of furniture what is the situation re furnished properties as opposed to unfurnished?
> ...


What you are proposing is definitely the best way to check out Cyprus and see if it is right for you in the long term.

There are lots of rental properties available due to the economic downturn. 2-3 bedroom houses/villas are available from around 450 - 600 euros per month but as soon as you add the private pool, the rentals go up to 700 - 800 per month.

Probably best to come out on a holiday package for 2 weeks or so and use that time to look around and find a place that suits you for the longer term.

Also, dont forget that there are 2 main tourist areas; Paphos and Ayia Napa/Protaras with Larnaca and Limmasol in between so there is a lot to see and lots to chose from.


----------



## chrisgarner (Dec 1, 2008)

johnsymonds said:


> What you are proposing is definitely the best way to check out Cyprus and see if it is right for you in the long term.
> 
> There are lots of rental properties available due to the economic downturn. 2-3 bedroom houses/villas are available from around 450 - 600 euros per month but as soon as you add the private pool, the rentals go up to 700 - 800 per month.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice John and it's gratifying to see that your advice coincides very much with that of Veronica's earlier. The sort of rental cost you both suggest are good for us and roughly what we hoped for.
I have spent quite a lot of time in Cyprus over the years so am reasonably familiar with the geography and the different areas although we are inclined to wait until we move before making a decision as to which part of the Republic we would prefer, probably rent an apartment for a few weeks first and spend that time exploring to find the area we prefer then search for housing there.
Thanks again
Chris G


----------

